# Benecalorie



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Does anybody have any experience with Benecalorie from Nestlé HealthCare Nutrition?http://www.nestlenutritionstore.com/genera...T1=BENECAL+24CUI am always looking for quick ways to get some calories as I am quite underweight. Any feedback would be helpful about this product and its effect on IBS-D or IBS-C.Jeff


----------



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

I haven't had experience with that particular brand, but I have found that ready-made high calorie meal replacers don't work too well for me. The problem is that they usually have quite a bit of fat, which may or may not be a problem for you. There are some liquid supplements that contain a lot of carbs and protein but no fat - but they are milk based, and I don't know how well you can take milk. They don't have any lactose, and are pretty broken down. I've used Enlive. Of course, these can't be used as complete nutrition like shakes with fat can. Like I said, I don't know what your triggers are, but it might be better for you to make your own.


----------

